

How Borderline Douchebaggery Helps Land A Great Roommate - fido
http://kalv.in/how-borderline-douchebaggery-helps-you-land-a-great-roommate/

======
jbooth
I will say that I find the "rejection therapy" crap nauseating. How on earth
does making strangers feel uncomfortable and/or obligated to give you
something or interact with you self improvement? It's not like it actually
develops any of the skills required for rejection heavy jobs like cold calling
-- the point of cold calling is not to get rejected a lot, it's to get
rejected less than average for that particular call.

If you want to work on those types of skills, volunteer for a phone drive or
something. You can get plenty of rejection while actually contributing
something to some worthy cause.

------
tastybites
I'm really glad I'm beyond the phase of my life where I think living with
roommates is a good idea... for any reason.

